# Project N.V.



## ENTERPRISE

Sponsored Case Mod Approved


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Sponsored Case Mod Approved


aaaaand moved.









I love a good caselabs build, good to see you are making the most of the space by filling that baby full of rads,


----------



## FabsSpeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> aaaaand moved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good caselabs build, good to see you are making the most of the space by filling that baby full of rads,


Pictures will follow soon ... it is just 3 x 480 rads


----------



## p0Pe

Thanks for the intro Fabian.

As said, I am the one building this overkill beast of a system. Some of you might remember me for my M8 mod (http://www.overclock.net/t/998312/sponsored-project-m8-caselabs-m8-workstation-build/280_20), This build has a bit higher budget however!

I was not planning another build, but after talking a bit to FabsSPeed, we decided that he needed a not so ordinary primary PC.

So, without much jibberish, let me introduce

Project N.V. - A caselabs TH10 FabsSPeed edition

This will be a mad overkill build and lots of parts will be machined with help from Nate, known by most as Editor22, and 3D printning might occur









The obligatory hardware list:
A cpu, a motherboard, a case and some power to run it all. Grafic cards might be added, while harddrives will most likely be found some where.

But lets get startet!









First of all, lets start out with this lovely box. What might it contain?









What madness is this? A US made woman! Naah, just kidding. As I said, my DSLR is at home, so you will have to do with some mobile shots for now

But lets have a look at some of the hardware that will be used.









CPU
















Mobo








The wonderful controller that will keep the 24 fans this system will use busy!








And a small teaser of one of the reservoirs. Some of you might recognize this from my M8 project, but do not wory, the front reservoirs will be bigger and better than the ones in M8









And just to give you a little taster of what I will be focusing on in this project, I present you with a modded version of the EK-RAM Dominator X4 CSQ blocks that will cool the ram in this build:









That should keep Nate busy for a few hours I only need a few more parts, and then I can complete that thing, and get it fabricated!
A great thank goes out to the sponsors of this project!


----------



## p0Pe

Time to show off some of the hardware. This is overclock.net after all, and I know you guys LOVE hardware!









Some of the parts, you can really see how HUGE the case is.









The asrock extreme11 is actually looking quite small in this case. But what motherboard would not?









A shot from the front. You can see the aquaero, and above or under it will sit an aquaadjust. The entire right side is reserved for reservoirs

















The right compartment. This will hold two of the radiators, 4 pumps, the PSU and the reservoirs.









Corsair came trough, and the fan unboxing madness began.









Had help from my brother in law since we had to swap out the rings on the fans etc.









Push/pull FTW









New fasion anyone?









Soo, the motherboard. Of course everything will be watercooled, and on this picture you can see the MIPS motherboard block mounted along with a single GTX680FTW with waterblock on. But would it not be a shame to only have one GFX card in a build like this?









The mips block will be routed up to the custom made cpu flow block that is en route from Nate. The crystal links will be close on this one









Top of the build. Cant really decide wether to go all white, or red and white.









And some stuff from Nate! I wanted to cover both the aquaero and the aquaadjust with these things, but I will have to get the modified to fir that need.









Bitspower and aquacomputer pr0n! The pumps will be connected with crystal link fittings and tubes. Two pumps for each loop. The thing on top of two of the pumps are flow meters.









More of the pumps. These will be mounted on custom plates on the radiator in the PSU compartment.









Proper sound is needed, so an asus xonar is also going in!









Fittings. I hit the MOTHERLOAD!!! No idea how many there are, but I think there might be enough!









Mhhhh pumps. I really like these tops. There will however, be made a custom front for them since the milling from AC is not really top notch on the front.









Had to drill in the 40 mm fans for the aquaadjust covers I got from Nate. Otherwise these would only fit with the ugly back out, and I wanted them to suck the air into the covers instead of blowing it out.









3 mounted, and there are not a lot of room to work with here -_-









Mounted, and you can see how I connected the aquaadjust together. There is not really room for sleeving inhere, so white wire and close crimping it is.









Rear of the covers.









And some Operating system goodies. Two ssd´s from samsung that should deliver over 1 gb/s when put in raid









512 GB of speed!









As in my M8 build there will be a reservoir to fill the vacant PSU hole. This has been modified a bit so it IMO looks better than the original. And have also been milled from clear acrylic!









The money shot!









Now for the expensive part. Grafic cards!









What is this? 3 exactly same cards, but different packaging ? ó_Ò What have you been smoking EVGA

















One waterblock mounted, and DAMN do these things take up a lot of space with the stock cooler. Good thing there will be water on them huh?

















Naked cards - NSFW









Funny how they weigh absolutely nothing without coolers.









Starting to look like something. Cant wait to get the custom tops on to this!









It will be fun to get power cables routed to this -_-









In all its glory.


----------



## p0Pe

Stuff from Nate got here! So had a fun time mounting this thing to the EK ram dominator, and then cutting some tube off to the correct lengths.














































Just miss the top and a few other things now for this to be done Next stop, o-rings!


----------



## FabsSpeed

Check out the first post with the fluid filling,... This Block looks so amazing!!!


----------



## Panther Al

Wow, this is gonna be amazing. Subbed for certain.


----------



## meeps

Subbed and immensely intrigued


----------



## wthenshaw

Sure I was following this on a different forum, may as well sub here though


----------



## FabsSpeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Sure I was following this on a different forum, may as well sub here though


Well you are very good informed







Updates will follow soon on the built...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Very nice build indeed. I love to see these take shape. I would love a build like that


----------



## Sunreeper

This is amazing! I had thoughts of doing a custom reservoir similar to that as well again looks awesome


----------



## p0Pe

Glad you like it guys! And Sunreeper, take a look at the main reservoir then The one shown is just a silly little filler reservoir.

The motherboard blocks are DONE! And I would like to clear up a few things. There is two blocks sitting on top of the grafic cards, one that will lead flow parralel into the cards, and the other, smaller one, is a connector block to the motherboard South Bridge waterblock that has its in and outlet in between two of the grafic cards, hence why this has to be there (And of course because I think it looks damn awesome!)










Top view of the completed thing. I am awaiting bitspower passtrough connectors So I can get it connected to the motherboard tray.










Another glory shot. This should look really good and clean with the pass troughs and clear tubing. Just need to figure out something smart to get the cables looking good too.










Of color in the cpu block, I am leaning against none transparent white fluid.










But I had to check out my other options too










The pump system. There will be four pumps in this build, connected two and two like this.










The rear system will connect with the PSU showoff reservoir.










Which looks like this from the back.










And now for the grand finale, and one of the main features in this build! The 3 kilo dual loop reservoir!










This was an absolute pain to design, and acording to Nate from E22.biz also quite "fun" to mill out.
How it works I cannot explain, but when fluid gets in there you will see










A shot from the front of the case. From my knowledge, this is the biggest and most complicated reservoir ever to be put into a computer.










Another closeup of the middle of the res.










And a shot from the bottom chamber that will house one of the loops.

I hope you enjoyd this update! Next up is some hard tubing madness!


----------



## Sunreeper

basically my dream rig wanted something like this ever since I discovered clear acrylic tubing







can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Tempest2000

From the custom ram/cpu bridge to the custom reservoirs, this is the best and most creative water build I've ever seen... and it's executed so well


----------



## SmokinWaffle

This is insane....I love it, it's so classy yet so crazy!


----------



## JambonJovi

Awesomesauce !

Subbed.


----------



## mav2000

Superb work so far


----------



## FabsSpeed

The reservoir is really the masterpiece!


----------



## PeladoByDiesel

Subbed! Super awesome project


----------



## wthenshaw

Not quite sure what's going on here.

Is this a build by p0pe for fabsspeed?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Subbed


----------



## theseopenfields

So many custom parts! Subbed, I really want to see how this turns out. Also that res is amazing.


----------



## socketus

p0Pe for PoPE! great build, FabsSpeed


----------



## PCModderMike

Nice avvy socketus









This is looking awesome so far...subbed!


----------



## socketus

thanks ! PCMMike ... I had to do sumting, and thanks for that standup stand-up


----------



## Truedeal

This is a smooth build.

When you say nate, do you mean Nate_doo?


----------



## FabsSpeed

No, it is Nate from UK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> This is a smooth build.
> 
> When you say nate, do you mean Nate_doo?


----------



## madbrayniak

WOW!


----------



## p0Pe

Thank you for the kind words everyone!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Not quite sure what's going on here.
> 
> Is this a build by p0pe for fabsspeed?


I am indeed building this PC. Fabian (Fabspeed) will be the final owner of the pc, and is the one who maid the payment for this worklog, and aparently I could not start the log since that







So sorry for the confusion!

And when I talk about Nate, I am refering to Nathaniel George aKa E22 from www.e22.biz


















Leaktesting!










And how I measure where to drill lol... Lazorhs ftw!










Talk about precision! I forgot this little o-ring the first time, so just bought it and installed. Nate did an amazing job on this reservoir, and I cant wait to get it filled up! I only need to figure out where in and outlet have to be to fit best to the rest of the system.










And who can tell me what this is?

A little tinkering with hard tubing:










Need to raise the pumps to get the long pipe from the res straight though.

I shall leave you with some random shots of this 1000$ setup:




























Off to work again! Next update coming soon!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who can tell me what this is?


Sleeved LED lighting?


----------



## p0Pe

Correct!









Otherwise the LED´s are way to powerfull, and would look ugly


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Correct!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise the LED´s are way to powerfull, and would look ugly


Do I win a Popsicle?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Sleeved LED lighting?


super tol "great craftmaship"


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Do I win a Popsicle?


You win two, but you have to come pick them up yourself
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> super tol "great craftmaship"


Thanks man!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> You win two, but you have to come pick them up yourself


Where you at man?


----------



## p0Pe

Look at da flag!

<

Viking land! Right in the middle


----------



## Wiffinberg

my brain just exploded from all the epicness of this build

Awesome work


----------



## Thi3p

Subbed!
Looks epic!


----------



## bakteria

This is easily the most epic build I've ever seen!


----------



## p0Pe

Thanks guys! I am glad you like it so far! And hope I will be able to further blow your mind with the next couples of updates


















Top fillports mounted!










And holes has been drilled and fittings installed in the psu reservoir.










Sleeved and soldered the 8 fans on one of the top radiators. It now goes out into this one 3 pin header










Same with the bottom one. Here you can also see how the bottom reservoir part will connect










Radiator from the other compartment routed into the mobo block.










Misc fans, still missing a few on top.










Now what is wrong with this picture???










lets void some warenty.










Aaaaaand grill is now the right way around!










What a mess. And Hedwig the quad sitting on the desk smiling at me.



















Random sleeving.










And semi installed. Going into the darkness!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaand grill is now the right way around!
> !


Could have just rotated the sticker


----------



## p0Pe

And miss out on an opportunity to open it up and have a look at the insides?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> And miss out on an opportunity to open it up and have a look at the insides?


_Touché_


----------



## madbrayniak

are you going to try and get any production runs of that PSU reservoir? or any reservoir that you have designed thus far?


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> are you going to try and get any production runs of that PSU reservoir? or any reservoir that you have designed thus far?


To be honest I think that the price would be to high. They are not that hard to produce but the milling time and material costs adds up in the end. If enough people wants them it would be less of a problem though.


----------



## madbrayniak

Sent you a PM to not take this thread off topic.


----------



## FabsSpeed

The Reservoir Design is for N.V. Only


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabsSpeed*
> 
> The Reservoir Design is for N.V. Only


haha, I dont want to use the one you have in the front of the case.

Im just interested in the PSU one that p0pe also used in his M8.


----------



## FabsSpeed

I know. The Design is so nice ,... and I can not wait to see it done. Few more weeks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> haha, I dont want to use the one you have in the front of the case.
> 
> Im just interested in the PSU one that p0pe also used in his M8.


----------



## p0Pe

Madbrayniak, lets see if we can get some production up state side, otherwise shipping would kill it

Ok guys, time for some hardware pr0n!










Rear end of the system. This stuff is HEAVY!










Still need to cut these two tubes. But lets get the grafic cards out so I can clean up something that has been a HUGE torn in my eye every time I have looked at this build.










Not the best picture to show it, but in my mental breakdown my scumbag brain convinced me that the green o-rings that comes stock with the bitspower fittings would look good in the build... And now, I HATE the look of it, and trust me, I had given it the thought of just photoshopping it out of the finished pictures, but since this is not my own pc, and going out to Fabian this was not acceptable. So the pain began.










And hour and a half later. A huge pain in the rear, but totally worth it!










Now, since I had the grafic cards out anyway I wanted to try and make some nice light going into the blocks, so I soldered some LED strips and put them onto the PCI-E ports.










Since there was no room for sleeving I just did them in clean white wire, and routed it into one of the fan-ports on the mobo.










Random grafic card pr0n because, yeah.. Because when am I ever going to have 3 cards hooked up like this again?


















And assembled. In the background you will find my, at the moment, very messy desk

Thats it for tonight. More to come soon!


----------



## Sunreeper




----------



## Kranik

This is amazing craftsmanship, just on the water blocks alone. I'm in for this one as well.


----------



## waslakhani

Okay this thing is pure pc porn!!!!!!!!!! I would love to have you as my mentor. How did you do all the precise measurements!!


----------



## deafboy

Saw this build on another forum... definitely one of my favorite builds in a long time. Absolutely great work


----------



## Happytodd

I cannot wait to see how well those led strips work, looks amazing!


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*


Glad you like it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> This is amazing craftsmanship, just on the water blocks alone. I'm in for this one as well.


Glad to have you onboard








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Okay this thing is pure pc porn!!!!!!!!!! I would love to have you as my mentor. How did you do all the precise measurements!!


Thanks man! With a digital caliper and a LOT of patience








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Saw this build on another forum... definitely one of my favorite builds in a long time. Absolutely great work


Thanks man! Always great to hear that others like your stuff
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happytodd*
> 
> I cannot wait to see how well those led strips work, looks amazing!


Did a small test with them yesterday, and it looks quiiiite good

A bit more progress.










This shows some of the hoops you have to go trough to make everything work with straight tubing, and not have any angles whatsoever anywhere -_- Thats 17! fittings on this picture just to route two tubes...










Tapping holes for one of the fillports, and the final holes in the large reservoir. This thing is coming together fast!










One of the tubes going into the top fillports.










The other one is very hard to take pictures of, but it is sitting tight inthere.










Tube going from the radiator to the reservoir.

Loop orders are going to be:

CPU loop:

Large reservoir - pump 1 - pump 2 - Radiator - interconnect plate - large reservoir

GPU loop:

Large reservoir - pump 1 - pump 2 - gpu´s - small reservoir - radiator 1 - radiator 2 - large reservoir


----------



## wthenshaw

Looking incredible so far, confused myself for a moment but remembered that the large reservoir is in fact two if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Congratulations super project!


----------



## snipekill2445

This is incredible so far! Good job mate, subbed for sure!


----------



## KillThePancake

I absolutely love that motherboard block! Awesome!


----------



## Virtue423

I tip my hat to you sir a truly fantastic build. you beat me to the punch with the water block design. I guess great minds think alike.


----------



## FabsSpeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Looking incredible so far, confused myself for a moment but remembered that the large reservoir is in fact two if I'm not mistaken?


Yes the large reservoir will run two loops, within the same block.


----------



## Lord Xeb




----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Looking incredible so far, confused myself for a moment but remembered that the large reservoir is in fact two if I'm not mistaken?


It is yes I hope to be able to fill half of it today!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> Congratulations super project!


Thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> This is incredible so far! Good job mate, subbed for sure!


Thank you! More is coming now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I absolutely love that motherboard block! Awesome!


Hehe thanks! So do I








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virtue423*
> 
> I tip my hat to you sir a truly fantastic build. you beat me to the punch with the water block design. I guess great minds think alike.


Thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Hahaha lol

Update time!










Had to wire all of the radiator fans together so they would come out of one 3 pin plug. Not my favorit thing to do, but it has to be done right?


















Working on the Aquabus cables. There will be a total of 9 aquabus units in this build, and they will be soldered together so they go out into two plugs.










Got no pics of the WIP, but this is how the aquaero and aquaadjust ended out! Quite pleased with how compact I got it all.










Now this is the time I remembered that I had forgotten to put the aquaero USB cable in there -____________-










Everything in place after I had had it opened up, and put in the last cable.










Pic of the wires going to and from the Aquaero. It does not seem like much, but there is a HUGE amount of data going trough these few wires

Thats it for now. Back to work


----------



## FabsSpeed

Super Nice Hans!!!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*


Speechless.


----------



## wthenshaw

p0Pe: Are you running two separate loops here and is so are you using two different coloured liquids for each loop? I think two tone grey subtle enough not to stand out but different enough to recognisable would look perfect to signify each loop especially in the big reservoir


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Speechless.


Haha love the gif!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> p0Pe: Are you running two separate loops here and is so are you using two different coloured liquids for each loop? I think two tone grey subtle enough not to stand out but different enough to recognisable would look perfect to signify each loop especially in the big reservoir


It will be to colors. White pastel in the CPU loop, and most likely clear red in the GPU


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Haha love the gif!
> It will be to colors. White pastel in the CPU loop, and most likely clear red in the GPU


Why red? In a build which is primarily grey, black and white do you think that will look good?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Haha love the gif!
> It will be to colors. White pastel in the CPU loop, and most likely clear red in the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> Why red? In a build which is primarily grey, black and white do you think that will look good?
Click to expand...

It'll certainly stand out


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> It'll certainly stand out


I know that but the question is will it stand out to much and ruin it a little?


----------



## FabsSpeed

Well water colors are changeable so lets see how white and red go together.


----------



## p0Pe

I will try and do some photoshopping to see how it will look

Until then - Moar straight tubing!!!










Plugs going into and out of the motherboard tray for the CPU loop.










Prepping tubes on the small reservoir.










Now, I call this section the "intersection from hell". It consists of 11 fittings to route the tube 14 cm -_-










And a little overview. Only need to route one tube piece from the CPU radiator to the pump, but sadly I ran out of fittings - AGAIN!... Ohh well. New ones should be here tomorrow or thursday. Then I should be able to fill this baby up


----------



## Sunreeper

Well I checked and I still continue to drool


----------



## Hattifnatten

Why am I always late to the party?


----------



## deafboy

Very clean


----------



## Sals

Good Stuff!

Good work on the blocks and res! Cant wait for the finished thing!

Subbed!


----------



## Magnum26

This case build is EPIC!







Fantastic work.


----------



## FabsSpeed

Too bad the fittings did not arrive today,...


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Well I checked and I still continue to drool


Haha great! Can´t have you stop that can we!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Why am I always late to the party?


You came fashionably late There is a BIG difference in that, and being late
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Very clean


I aim for clean!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sals*
> 
> Good Stuff!
> 
> Good work on the blocks and res! Cant wait for the finished thing!
> 
> Subbed!


Thanks man! Neither can I!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> This case build is EPIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic work.


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabsSpeed*
> 
> Too bad the fittings did not arrive today,...


Good thing I have plenty of other things to do then

"Just because it is small, does not mean it cannot be good looking" - Uhmm... Someone I.... know.










Swapped out the original screws on the Aquaero with some new nice black button head ones, and put a washer type thingie on it for the lookz.










How it looks on. Way better than the original screw!










How it looks on, and also how the secondary aquaero is mounted (there has to be two in the build to control the 4 pumps)










Now, since the PSU 24 pin has to do a hard bend under the CPU interconnect watercooling plate, I had to do shrinkless sleeving on this. This allowed me to make a harder bend, without having to worry about the stiffness of the heatshrink.










Traditional sleeving on everything else!










and the battleground. Had to chop off around 10 cm of the PSU cables on 12 of the cables, and 11 cm of the other 12 to make it bend nice and easy.

Thats all for now!


----------



## p0Pe

No love for small screws? Ohh well, have something bigger then!









LOOP FILLING TIME!!!










Now, I took a video of the whole thing, but needless to say, I was to busy to take pictures. But here you have it! Project N.V. with fluid in! I only put clear fluid into the GPU loop for now, and will dye it later on.










The motherboard side. The sleving was a nightmare to do, and is still a bit clumsy and will have to be tidied up a bit if I can.










Closeup of the cpu interconnect plate. No green o-rings to mess up the look!
The GPU loop is full at this moment, it is just clear fluid.










How the back part of the reservoir looks trough the clear liquid.










Not the best front shot, but it is what I got










Inside shot of the reservoir and the tubes. The pumps are DEAD silent even on max settings.










Overview shot.










Closeup of the insane amount of cables that goes into this thing. And that is not even all of them -_- There is around a kilo of cables in this build :O










And beside my newly aquired Mercury S3 case (Thanks Jim!) which will come to a project log near you soon


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*


Really love the straight tubing. It just makes everything look so clean.
Also, are you planning on covering the cables coming out of the psu
with something, like you did with your M8, or are you gonna leave it as is ?
I'm sure with that many connectors, the cable management can be a b*tch.
Keep up the good work


----------



## ahriman

Epicness getting epicer


----------



## FabsSpeed

Fantastic!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

This is such an incredible build.


----------



## FabsSpeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> This is such an incredible build.


Yes


----------



## FabsSpeed

Lets see this Video Hans


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabsSpeed*
> 
> Lets see this Video Hans


This


----------



## TATH

Verry nice build.
I think if you make a acrylic plate with standoffs right beside the motherboard and drill a few holes for the cables it will look mutch better.


----------



## briddell

Holy Jesus Sauce...


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Really love the straight tubing. It just makes everything look so clean.
> Also, are you planning on covering the cables coming out of the psu
> with something, like you did with your M8, or are you gonna leave it as is ?
> I'm sure with that many connectors, the cable management can be a b*tch.
> Keep up the good work


Thanks man!

This will not feature the same cable system as M8 did sadly. M8 had 48 cables going to the motherboard side, this has 97 cables going to the motherboard side -_______________________-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> Epicness getting epicer


Hehe thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabsSpeed*
> 
> Fantastic!!!


Glad you like it Fabian
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> This is such an incredible build.


Thank you! I am glad people like the work I have put into it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Verry nice build.
> I think if you make a acrylic plate with standoffs right beside the motherboard and drill a few holes for the cables it will look mutch better.


Could work, but for now I have collected them with cable routers screwed into each graphic card, and that seems to do the trick!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Holy Jesus Sauce...


Thanks. I think









NIGHT SHOTS TIME!

Still trying to decide what color to dye the GPU loop. Fabian and I have both discussed red, and I think that will be the final decision.










Time when I started taking the pictures! The awesome thing about the aquaero is that it draws power trough the USB plugs and stays on while the PC is off So you can see stats and so on while the pc is off.










Power to the people!!!










Complete side shot










Reservoir shot. Still not dyed the GPU loop.










All the original fan stickers on the rear of the fans has been replaced, because ain´t nobody got time to read those.










Money shot time, and the thing I have been waiting a half year on seeing!










MOARRR










And overview. Also tidied up the cables by screwing them to the individual graphic cards (closeups in next update)

Hope you are enjoying this as much as I am


----------



## socketus

wow !! great work, great shots, love that gpu cable tiedown !


----------



## FabsSpeed

EPIC!


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> wow !! great work, great shots, love that gpu cable tiedown !


Thanks! They where a pain to get screwed in there. By second thought, I should have done it when I had the GPU´s apart, but it is hard to look that far ahead

I am doing the last details on the mod right now. Just primed the blue ray drive, and the heatsink for the visible aquaero. I am actually thinking of keeping the heatsink in grey because I like the looks of it, but since black will fit the build better, I will paint it black


----------



## FabsSpeed

Great built, thanks Hans!


----------



## Barefooter

Absolutely awesome blocks! Very unique build, excellent work all around.

Where can I get one of those Aquarero enclosures you have in this build? Or is it custom made for this build?


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabsSpeed*
> 
> Great built, thanks Hans!


Glad you like it Fabian
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Absolutely awesome blocks! Very unique build, excellent work all around.
> 
> Where can I get one of those Aquarero enclosures you have in this build? Or is it custom made for this build?


They are made by Nate from e22.biz and you can get them here:

http://www.e22.biz/Powercool.aspx#.Ue_1gY2GF8E

But you will have to take some stuff off one of the sides to make room for the aquaero power plug. It will not be visible when installed, and I might tell Nate to take that into the design.










A little tiny teaser to show you what is to come.


----------



## Fade2Black

wow, truly an epic build. i just don't like the castors on the bottom, i would be worried it might roll off my desk








great work, you really have skill


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fade2Black*
> 
> wow, truly an epic build. i just don't like the castors on the bottom, i would be worried it might roll off my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great work, you really have skill


Surely such a case doesn't even go on a desk.


----------



## Fade2Black

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> Surely such a case doesn't even go on a desk.


i didn't realise how big those cases are


----------



## p0Pe

Haha with the weight of this thing it practically digs itself into the table. It is not going anywhere


----------



## p0Pe

Project N.V.

*Components:*

Case: CaseLabs TH10
CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K
Motherboard: Asrock Extreme11
GPU: 3x EVGA GTX 680 FTW
Memory: 64 Gb Corsair Dominator GT 1866
PSU: Corsair AX1200i.
OS Drive: 2x 256 gb Samsung 840 ssd´s in Raid 0
Storage drive: 2x WD Red 2TB in raid 0
Soundcard: Asus Xonar Phoebus
Blue-Ray drive: LG
*Cooling:*

Radiators: 3x XSPX RC 480
Pumps: 4x Aqua Computer D5 pumps with USB and aquabus interface
Pump Tops: Aqua Computer D5-pump adapters to match the aqualis, G1/4
Reservoirs: Full Custom
Fans: 24 x Corsair
CPU Waterblock: EK Supreme
GPU Waterblocks: 3 x EKWB EK-FC680
Motherboard Waterblocks: MIPS AE11
RAM: 2 x EKWB EK-RAM Dominator X4 - Nickel CSQ
Tubing: E22 straight acrylic Tubing
Fittings: Bitspower Matte Black
*Monitoring:*

2 x AquaComputer Aquaero 5 XT
3 x AquaComputer Power Adjust USB Ultra
2 x AquaComputer flow sensors

WIthout to much jibberish, I present the final pictures & video:


































































































































































































Lights off!






















































































































Thanks to all that have supported and followed this worklog, and helped me with ideas and good critique!
A great thank goes out to the sponsors of this project!


----------



## Spamalot

Coca-cola in the GPU-loop?


----------



## ahriman

Do not like the red fluid, it draws your eye away from all the other finery, and it actually confuses the appearance. Especially from the front view. However, OP if you like it, that is all that counts.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> Do not like the red fluid, it draws your eye away from all the other finery, and it actually confuses the appearance. Especially from the front view. However, OP if you like it, that is all that counts.


That's what I thought would happen when he said red, a grey to act as two tone with the white would have been more effective


----------



## Sunreeper

Looks amazing!


----------



## socketus

WowOWoW! luv the kinetics of the video, such a finished build, is FabsSpeed upto the maintenance ? Oh right ! pOPe is on 24 hour call, just flash the pOPe's hat in the sky ;-)

Curious, there's almost a sense of ancient waterways, criss crossing, different dyes, and that front and rear rad set - dunno much about custom acrylic designs, but this one ROCKS !


----------



## shadman

Wow. That's simply all I have to say.


----------



## theseopenfields

I had to watch the part with the red dye about five times, that was just fantastic.

Very impressed with the final result.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Project N.V.
> 
> *Components:*
> 
> Case: CaseLabs TH10
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K
> Motherboard: Asrock Extreme11
> GPU: 3x EVGA GTX 680 FTW
> Memory: 64 Gb Corsair Dominator GT 1866
> PSU: Corsair AX1200i.
> OS Drive: 2x 256 gb Samsung 840 ssd´s in Raid 0
> Storage drive: 2x WD Red 2TB in raid 0
> Soundcard: Asus Xonar Phoebus
> Blue-Ray drive: LG
> *Cooling:*
> 
> Radiators: 3x XSPX RC 480
> Pumps: 4x Aqua Computer D5 pumps with USB and aquabus interface
> Pump Tops: Aqua Computer D5-pump adapters to match the aqualis, G1/4
> Reservoirs: Full Custom
> Fans: 24 x Corsair
> CPU Waterblock: EK Supreme
> GPU Waterblocks: 3 x EKWB EK-FC680
> Motherboard Waterblocks: MIPS AE11
> RAM: 2 x EKWB EK-RAM Dominator X4 - Nickel CSQ
> Tubing: E22 straight acrylic Tubing
> Fittings: Bitspower Matte Black
> *Monitoring:*
> 
> 2 x AquaComputer Aquaero 5 XT
> 3 x AquaComputer Power Adjust USB Ultra
> 2 x AquaComputer flow sensors
> 
> WIthout to much jibberish, I present the final pictures & video:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lights off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all that have supported and followed this worklog, and helped me with ideas and good critique!
> A great thank goes out to the sponsors of this project!




Fantastic job. Really love the theme and the attention to detail.


----------



## bakteria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who can tell me what this is?
> 
> What kind of led strip is this?


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> WowOWoW! luv the kinetics of the video, such a finished build, is FabsSpeed upto the maintenance ? Oh right ! pOPe is on 24 hour call, just flash the pOPe's hat in the sky ;-)
> 
> Curious, there's almost a sense of ancient waterways, criss crossing, different dyes, and that front and rear rad set - dunno much about custom acrylic designs, but this one ROCKS !


Haha thanks! Yeah, the acrylic parts was quite a pain to both design and install!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadman*
> 
> Wow. That's simply all I have to say.


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseopenfields*
> 
> I had to watch the part with the red dye about five times, that was just fantastic.
> 
> Very impressed with the final result.


Glad you like it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic job. Really love the theme and the attention to detail.


Thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bakteria*
> 
> What kind of led strip is this?


A standard white one that I sleeved.


----------



## bakteria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> A standard white one that I sleeved.


Where did you buy it? I have yet to find strips that are that thin.


----------



## Hattifnatten

I can't find any that's thicker


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bakteria*
> 
> Where did you buy it? I have yet to find strips that are that thin.


They are probably strips of SMD LEDs which can be found online. Cheapest place I've seen them is ebay


----------



## p0Pe

As wthenshaw said, they are SMD led´s. The most widely used kind, and you can get the practically anywhere. I got mine from www.e22.biz, but do not know if he has them in the shop yet.


----------



## benben84

I was on a random YouTube videos session and came across the name "p0Pe" in a 



. I was like; "I know that name from another build on OCN!" Sure enough, it's the same guy. p0Pe, you amaze me in your talent, keep it up!


----------



## darwing

this think is unreal! there are literally no words, how did you make those custom waterblocks? if you started selling those they would be everywhere!


----------



## p0Pe

Thanks guys!

Had to reupload the images to a different host since my own server crashed and burned under the load!


----------



## daguardian

Oh just saw this is, i n s a n e !!!

Well done


----------



## Kyouki

JUST WOW!

Love it, keep up the good work.


----------



## xenomorph113

my head exploded when i saw this, amazing build, absolutely love it


----------



## B NEGATIVE

looks good Hans...you got to do something about that Xt faceplate tho.....


----------



## Virtue423

awsome.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Beautiful build







makes me want that case even more or at least go for the Mercury S5 case


----------



## Noblesgroup

Sorry, I know I'm new here but that much time, money and effort and the GPU cables look like a rats nest. Sloppy and unacceptable. Extreemly nice build other wise!


----------



## p0Pe

Glad you like it guys

Next build will start up soon And will be in a CaseLabs S3 case


----------



## DarthBaggins

wish I could afford a Case Labs case, right now thinking of settling for a Corsair 540 Air, but might just save up for the Case Labs since I know you get what you pay for.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0Pe*
> 
> Glad you like it guys
> 
> Next build will start up soon And will be in a CaseLabs S3 case


----------



## GeneratorJ

I know this might be a bit late now.

But the Cable management for the 3 x GPU are a bit of an eye sore.

Everything else looks really clean and awesome, but yea, just my









How about some cable sewing?


----------



## Seanmsullivan84

Beautiful build! Just curious how the O rings were made on the custom water block passageways. Also, where could I find more information on how to use the Aquero controllers you have?


----------



## kaiqi07

Great built, just felt the GPU cables could be better managed if cable sewing is done on them. For the front panel devices, if can spray paint them to have the color would be good as well, currently with all the printed logos and why silver faceplate AQ5. Since it had gone this far, these little details could had pushed them further and much better.

The blocks really looks good and nice reservoir. Anyway above are just my personal opinions


----------



## socketus

I say there's at least 2 schools of thought on details. When it comes to sleeving, there's the bound and tight school, and there is the flow - of power - school. I can appreciate both, but its funny how you never see anyone urge a builder to go with the power flow look. Some one or thing is bound up ;-)


----------



## kaiqi07

Cable management / cable placement/ binding, plays a big part on how a overall look of the build. It sometimes saddens me to see great builds and nicely sleeved cables and yet the cables were just tied down into one bundle using zip ties or C Clips. Sure we need zip ties and C Clips to tie them, but to find a good "flow" look of how the cable were bundled and plugged into the GPUs / CPU is important.


----------



## socketus

That's purely a choice of the viewer and of course, the builder. That's how I sees it







tomato tomoto

have you ever seen straight & bound lines of water flow in the real world ? just sayin ...


----------



## kaiqi07

Meant the cable flow and not water flow. Earlier comments I had made I think I clearly states its the cables need to put in effort and also the faceplates of the 5inch devices would look a lot better if they are painted. But I respect the builder's final build as they might think it looks good for them. Just my personal opinions thats all


----------

